# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Thủ tục xin cấp thị thực vào việt nam | viet nam visa

## leminhminh6869

THỦ TỤC XIN CẤP THỊ THỰC VÀO VIỆT NAM | VIET NAM VISA - Ve may bay gia re | ve may bay khuyen mai | phong ve may bay | dai ly ban ve may bay | ve may bay Vietnam Airlines | ve may bay gia re Jetstar | ve may bay Air Mekong | ve may bay Viet Jet Air g
THỦ TỤC XIN CẤP THỊ THỰC VÀO VIỆT NAM | VIET NAM VISA
Du khách vào Việt Nam cần phải có thủ tục nhập cảnh. Thị thực nhập cảnh được cấp tại các cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, lãnh sự Việt Nam tại nước ngoài. Trường hợp không có cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, lãnh sự Việt Nam tại nước sở tại, du khách có thể được cấp visa tại cửa khẩu nhưng phải có giấy mời của cơ quan đại diện có thẩm quyền ở Việt Nam hoặc đi du lịch theo tour do các công ty Lữ hành quốc tế của Việt Nam tổ chức.
Liên hệ làm visa nhập cảnh Việt Nam: 0422400222 - 0422400333 - 0945.836.836

Những giấy tờ bao gồm:
- Đơn xin nhập cảnh theo mẫu in sẵn (mẫu đơn có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, lãnh sự Việt Nam tại nước ngoài). Có hai mẫu đơn:
một mẫu cho người nước ngoài
và
một mẫu cho người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài
. Khách cần phải khai đầy đủ, chính xác các mục yêu cầu.
- Hai ảnh cỡ 4x6 hoặc 3x4.
- Hộ chiếu gốc
- Phí cấp thị thực.
Đơn và ảnh khách gửi cho cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao hoặc cơ quan đại diện của Việt Nam ở nước ngoài mà khách thấy thuận tiện nhất. Nếu khách yêu cầu, kết quả có thể gửi trả bằng đường bưu điện (khách cần cung cấp phong bì có dán tem và ghi rõ họ tên, địa chỉ người nhận).
Việc xin thị thực thuận tiên hơn khi khách đi du lịch thông qua một công ty du lịch lữ hành quốc tế của Việt Nam. Các thông tin khách cần cung cấp cho công ty du lịch bao gồm:
1.Họ, tên đầy đủ
2.Ngày và nơi sinh
3.Quốc tịch
4.Chức vụ
5.Số hộ chiếu
6.Ngày đến, ngày đi
7.Dự định nhận thị thực tại cơ quan đại diện ngoại giao, lãnh sự quán của Việt Nam tại nước nào
Đối với người Việt Nam định cư ở nước ngoài, một số thông tin cần bổ sung thêm: năm và lí do rời Việt Nam, phương tiện rời Việt Nam, tên và địa chỉ người thân tại Việt Nam, quan hệ với người thân tại Việt Nam.
Các nước được miễn thị thực nhập cảnh ( có giá trị từ 15 ngày đến 30 ngày)  gồm:
Công dân của những nước kí hiệp định song phương miễn thị thực vớI Việt Nam: Thái Lan, Singapore, Malaysia, Philipine, Inđônêsia, Lào hoặc là công dân Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc là những nước Việt Nam đơn phương miễn thị thực. 

Miễn thị thực cho công dân Thụy Điển, Na Uy, Đan Mạch và Phần Lan

Ngày 13/4/2005, Bộ Ngoại giao đã ban hành Quyết định số 808/2005/QĐ-BNG kèm theo Quy chế miễn thị thực đối với công dân các nước Thuỵ Điển, Na Uy, Đan Mạch và Phần Lan. 
- Kể từ ngày 01/5/2005, công dân các nước nói trên, không phân biệt loại hộ chiếu và mục đích nhập cảnh, được miễn thị thực nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh Việt Nam với thời hạn tạm trú không quá 15 ngày kể từ ngày nhập cảnh, nếu đáp ứng các điều kiện: Có hộ chiếu hợp lệ do cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước mà người mang hộ chiếu là công dân cấp, hộ chiếu còn giá trị ít nhất 03 tháng kể từ ngày nhập cảnh; Có vé phương tiện giao thông khứ hồi hoặc đi tiếp nước khác; Không thuộc trường hợp cấm nhập cảnh hoặc chưa được nhập cảnh theo quy định của pháp luật Việt Nam. 
- Những người thuộc diện miễn thị thực nêu trên, sau khi nhập cảnh Việt Nam muốn ở lại quá 15 ngày và nếu có lý do chính đáng, được cơ quan, tổ chức, cá nhân Việt Nam đề nghị Bộ Công an (Cục quản lý xuất nhập cảnh) hoặc Bộ Ngoại giao (Cục Lãnh sự, Vụ Lễ tân, Sở Ngoại vụ Tp. Hồ Chí Minh), thì có thể được xem xét cấp thị thực và gia hạn tạm trú phù hợp với mục đích xin ở lại.
- Công dân các nước nói trên nếu vào Việt Nam với thời hạn tạm trú trên 15 ngày thì phải xin thị thực theo quy định.
Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
Lưu ý : Thủ tục hải quan khi nhập cảnh việt nam
LƯU Ý : THỦ TỤC HẢI QUAN KHI NHẬP CẢNH VIỆT NAM - Ve may bay gia re | ve may bay khuyen mai | phong ve may bay | dai ly ban ve may bay | ve may bay Vietnam Airlines | ve may bay gia re Jetstar | ve may bay Air Mekong | ve may bay Viet Jet Air gia re 
LƯU Ý : THỦ TỤC HẢI QUAN KHI NHẬP CẢNH VIỆT NAM
Khi vào Việt nam khách phải hoàn thành thủ tục nhập xuất cảnh.
Khách du lịch vào Việt Nam được phép miễn thuế:
+ Thuốc lá: 200 điếu
+ Xì-gà: 50 điếu
+ Thuốc lá sợi: 150gr
+ Rượu: 1,5 lít
+ Các vật phẩm khác (không phải hàng cấm) vớI tổng giá trị miễn thuế không quá 300 USD
Khách không được phép mang: vũ khí, đạn được, vật liệu nổ và chất dễ gây cháy; pháo các loại; thuốc phiện và các loại ma tuý; hoá chất độc, các loại văn hoá phẩm đồi truỵ, phản động không phù hợp vớI thuần phong mỹ tục Việt Nam; đồ chơi trẻ em có ảnh hưởng xấu đến giáo dục nhân cách, trật tự an toàn xã hội…Nếu khách mang hàng hoá cấm sẽ bị xử lí theo pháp luật Việt Nam

Khách rời Việt Nam với một lượng vàng vượt quá 300 gr phải khai báo và phải được phép của ngân hàng nhà nước trước khi xuất cảnh.

Khách không được phép mang ra ngoài vũ khí, đạn dược, chất nổ, ma tuý, đồ cổ, các loại động vật hoang dã, động vật quý hiếm, tài liệu liên quan đến an ninh quốc gia. Nếu khách mang hàng hoá cấm sẽ bị xử lí theo pháp luật Việt Nam

Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------

